# TXT to JPEG



## TomsToms (1. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Programm / Script (zur Not würde ich es auch selbst schreiben ), mit dem man beliebigen Text in das JPEG-Format konvertieren kann. Es sollte Solaris lauffähig sein und über keine komplexe GUI verfügen, da das Tool vollautomatisiert laufen sollte. 
Hat hierzu irgendjemand einen Tipp oder einen Link, den man sich mal anschauen könnte? Hätte hierzu jemand auch ein gutes Tutorial, um JPEGs per Programmierung zu erstellen?

Gruß

Tom


----------



## derBaer01 (16. August 2007)

TomsToms hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Programm / Script (zur Not würde ich es auch selbst schreiben ), mit dem man beliebigen Text in das JPEG-Format konvertieren kann. Es sollte Solaris lauffähig sein und über keine komplexe GUI verfügen, da das Tool vollautomatisiert laufen sollte.
> Hat hierzu irgendjemand einen Tipp oder einen Link, den man sich mal anschauen könnte? Hätte hierzu jemand auch ein gutes Tutorial, um JPEGs per Programmierung zu erstellen?
> ...



Ich würde über Ghostscript gehen (gibt es das auf Solaris?), d.h. den Text mit ein wenig PS einpacken (aus Wikipedia):

%!
/Courier findfont   % Schrift auswählen
20 scalefont         % auf Schriftgröße 20 skalieren
setfont                 % zum aktuellen Zeichensatz machen
50 50 moveto       % (50, 50) als aktuelle Schreibposition setzen
(Hallo Welt!) show    % und dort den Text ausgeben
showpage             % Seite ausgeben

und dann über GS in ein jpeg (oder bmp, oder ...) umwandeln.


----------



## Linaloya (16. August 2007)

Ansonsten in PHP, das ist OS-unabhängig:



```
<?php
   $width = 60;   //Breite des Bildes
   $height = 12;  // Höhe des Bildes

   $font = 2; //Zahl 1-5 ergibt verschiedene Fonts (interne). Um andere zu benutzen siehe http://at.php.net/Imageloadfont
  
   $text =   "Blablabla foobar"; // Text

   $pic=ImageCreate($width,$height);          // Breite / Höhe des Bildes in Pixel

   $col1=ImageColorAllocate($pic,0,0,0);        // Textfarbe
   $col2=ImageColorAllocate($pic,255,255,255);  // Hintergrundfarbe
   
   ImageFilledRectangle($pic, 0, 0, $width, $height, $col2);  // http://php.net/ImageFilledRectangle

   ImageString($pic, $font, 0, 0, $text, $col1); // http://php.net/ImageString
 
   Header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
   ImageJPEG($pic);
   ImageDestroy($pic);
?>
```


----------

